# Snapping turtles



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I think our pond has some snapping turtles...does anyone have experience catching these or know of someone who does...like a trapper???
Any info/ help appreciated


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

Where are you located


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

location? if youre not too far from me, I'll git em'


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They are really easy to catch on limb lines.


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

And great in a frying pan


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Poland Ohio


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

To far from me sorry


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

Take a milk jug with about two feet of #18 cord doubled and a 3/0 or bigger hook tied to it. I use roadkill deer for bait. throw it in pond and you will catch them. If you have catfish you will also catch them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ezbite said:


> location? if youre not too far from me, I'll git em'



LOL,,, Forget it Easy,,, you HUNT up North!
That pond is 2+ mi from my house,,, & I already have 20 jugs hanging in the barn!
I'll be there like YESTERDAY!!!! ;>)

Really now,,,, 
The turtles behind my Erie camp, are just now digging holes & dropping eggs.
Maybe we should wait 2 weeks????

If you guys have a pond with a slew of blue gills in it,,, build a sandy beach on the shallow end.
The turtles will eventually show up, find it, & deposit eggs.
My G-kids had a ball watching them this year.
AND, so far, the turtles have been coming up out of the water with only gills!?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

If its a white snapper,it will be impossible to catch.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I would call The Turtleman. The entertainment value alone would be worth it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, Forget it Easy,,, you HUNT up North!
> That pond is 2+ mi from my house,,, & I already have 20 jugs hanging in the barn!
> I'll be there like YESTERDAY!!!! ;>)
> 
> ...


Well than you better set something up.. Poland isn't that far from me..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,,, Wife & I drove by the pond yesterday, just to see,,,,, iceman was sitting there, fishing!
10 Min of BS later,,, turns out we were OLD neighborhood neighbors!
If I didn't have somewhere to go,,,,, I'd/ we'd still be there BS'n!!! ;>)

I got this 'pond' covered,,,, Thanks Easy!
dropping off jugs today. ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG,,,,, the bull frogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> I would call The Turtleman. The entertainment value alone would be worth it.


Kinda looks like EZ.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Doboy, you mean a beach like this? This is my new ******* riviera. I just finished it last week.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> lol,,,,, Wife & I drove by the pond yesterday, just to see,,,,, iceman was sitting there, fishing!
> 10 Min of BS later,,, turns out we were OLD neighborhood neighbors!
> If I didn't have somewhere to go,,,,, I'd/ we'd still be there BS'n!!! ;>)
> 
> ...


We need photos....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, Muddy,,,, Exactly! NICE! All that needs now is a lavish Tikki hut,,, FILLED with booze! ;>)


Like I said,,, If you build it,, they will eventually come.

Hey iceman,,,,, we just got back from Erie & I have a whole 5gal bucket FULL of 'bait'. ;>)
You shoulda been with us,,,,, the Lake was flatter than flat, & we caught all of our eyes in less than 36'. You coulda done that easily.?
I'll be over tomorrow


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

iceman said:


> I think our pond has some snapping turtles...does anyone have experience catching these or know of someone who does...like a trapper???
> Any info/ help appreciated


call ALASKA RICH 330-507-4138. DOBOY KNOWS HIM.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

CALL ALASKA RICH 330 507-4138(CELL) HE'LL GET THEM FOR YOU!
DOBOY KNOWS HIM.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have them in my pond( willing to bet Every pond more than 6 mos. old has some)!! They come out into my yard and prefer the adjacent farm fields to dig a hole,lay their eggs(usually tilled, easier digging!) I Catch at least two every year in my yard around early to mid summer. My dog finds them and runs them dizzy in circles barking while the turtles try to bite her! Found a newly hatched baby abt an inch and a half round in the grass abt a month ago(same bad disposition/mean as a big one, and will bite you-or a kid wanting to "play" with them!!) I was working on my truck, uphill from the pond, in my driveway few weeks back and almost stepped on a ten #er!! That wouldn't have been good for me!! I take them off to an isolated pond in a field down the road in a tub or big bucket. Must have taken 50-60 for a ride in my 30 years of pond ownership! And no, I don't eat those stinkin', nasty thangs!


----------

